# Tyre Pressure



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Five PSI under max


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm running stock 18's at 38-40 psi. Surprisingly, even my dealer sets it that high when they service it. Never ran as low 32. Tried 35, but the mpg suffered a bit for it.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

and I thought 35 psi is too high :question:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ECO and I run at 1 psi under max sidewall and I can feel every bump but I get **** good in city MPGS.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

48 PSI on the stock Eco's Goodyear Tires rated for 51 max. Rides just fine enough for me.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

my Falkens FK452 says 50 psi max so shall I go for 40+ psi then?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I tend to keep my cold tire pressure at about 38psi. During the summer and depending on how hot it is for the day they usually increase to 42-44psi.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Now I am gonna up my pressure too.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Been playing with the pressures... I started at 48psi but ride quality was less than desirable I'm now at 40psi. I ride quality has been increased and mileage is still agreeable with my wallet.


----------



## Hyfee66elco (May 7, 2013)

I've kept my tire pressure at the recommended 30 PSI. Avg round trip MPG from Sac to San Fran is 39.5. I think I'll try at 35 PSI next time...

'12 LT Auto

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

*​35 psi on my 16's*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I run 45 PSI on my ECO MT (51 max). In the past I have always rounded up to the next 5 PSI (32 -> 35 for example), or if my placard was at a multiple of 5 (35 PSI) I would run at 5 over. Which trim/tires do you have?


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Falken FK452 225/18 R18 92Y


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

alyupe11 said:


> Been playing with the pressures... I started at 48psi but ride quality was less than desirable I'm now at 40psi. I ride quality has been increased and mileage is still agreeable with my wallet.


Do you have the Eco 2012? What would you recommend for me I have a 2013 LTZ model on 18 inch wheels my psi I believe say max 44 recommend at 30. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

45 psi on the front, and 40 psi on the rears. Michelin 225/45-18. It rides softer than the original 16" Firestones did at 35 psi.


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

New (5days old) Aussie Cruze SRi-V turbo 1.6 5speed auto. 
So confused about the tyres and pressure. Bridgestone RE050A 235/45R18 94 Y. Factory standard fit.

Bought a Jaycar tyre pressure gauge as want to be a good owner and also expensive tyres to replace. it is supposed to read to .5psi accuracy and show .1 psi changes. 

I checked the new car. 49/47/50/49 and the spare temp trye says should be 60 psi and max 80km should be its at 44PSI!
So its something to ask the dealer about but what's the opinion here? 

It appears the door label says 36PSI for this car and these are the standard factory fit tyres. 
So are they OVER inflated? or all ok? If they were in an accident would they blow up? 

However If i don't look at these figures the ride is firm but not overly hard (it is supposed to be a sport aussie tuned suspension anyway with macpherson struts front and watts link rear.) I like the ride and it also feels like its glued to the road or held down by a big weight. Yet the car feels light and very responsive in the steering. 

It is like I want it to feel! I read that under inflation is much worse than over inflation. also the higher pressure will air smooth rolling and reduce fuel consumption which is high on its first tank of fuel. seems to be about 11L/100K. Instantaneous is of course all over the shop and not really much use to me unless i drive like an egg on the power pedal! 

I want the sportly feel and yet safety. 

Interested in the comments. thanks Minsik


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Markgriffey said:


> Do you have the Eco 2012? What would you recommend for me I have a 2013 LTZ model on 18 inch wheels my psi I believe say max 44 recommend at 30. Thanks in advance for your help


I'd probably run them at 40 PSI.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

What is the maximum on the sidewall of the tyre? I (cold) fill my factory-fitted Kumhos to that, 300bar.

Does the instant jump around when you use the cruise-control? (Not that I find mine jumping around, but I've a diesel, so it may be different.)


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

51 PSI here.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

minsik said:


> New (5days old) Aussie Cruze SRi-V turbo 1.6 5speed auto.
> So confused about the tyres and pressure. Bridgestone RE050A 235/45R18 94 Y. Factory standard fit.
> 
> Bought a Jaycar tyre pressure gauge as want to be a good owner and also expensive tyres to replace. it is supposed to read to .5psi accuracy and show .1 psi changes.
> ...


Run them no lower than the door jamb pressure and no higher than the sidewall maximum. I would run them somewhere in between. Tires will not explode in an accident. Tires explode from compound degradation. A tire will not burst until it reaches over 200PSI. 

A higher pressure will also improve cornering stability. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks Extreme Revolution. Sounds like its all good and I will keep at that level. (only need to top up the spare)

Certainly having reset the mgp meter and now on the 2nd full tank its showing 8.3 mixed city and country driving and the cornering is unreal/amazingly good. It feels like its glued to the road. such a joy to drive. 

So quiet inside in any drive city or country. It's only the freeway where its cut across in one or two sections that the bumps are noticeable. Small price to pay for the driveability I think then. 

thanks to the help again.

Minsik


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I run my diesel on 36F and 34R with the original Continental tyres. Handling and ride are both acceptable. Wheels are 17 X 7. 

All Australian made Holden Cruze automatics are 6 speed, if you push the gear leaver to the left you can see the gear number and at 110kph on a flat road should be in 6.

I think the 1.6T uses the diesel gearbox but I am not sure, Here are the differences to the one used in the 1.4T.

*6T40/6T45 Differences*
To support the 6T45’s greater torque capacity, it features a 1.25-inch-wide output chain, versus a 1-inch-wide chain in the 6T40; and the input gear set of the 6T45 uses five pinion gears, versus four pinions for the 6T40. The case of the 6T45 is slightly larger and includes a heavier ribbed case for additional strength.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Now I am gonna up my pressure too.


 +1 me to see if it ups the MPG some(esp in City 95% of my driving)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Upping your tire pressure will really help your MPGs if you learn to use use DFCO in your Cruze. Higher tire pressure results in lower rolling resistance which means the car can coast further. If, on the other hand, you wait till the last second to get your foot off the throttle you won't see much in the way of improved fuel economy.


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks lord, I didn't puncture 2 tyres! 

Bloody work car park yard is full of gravel, metal inspection pits (raised above the ground 2-3 inches) uneven levels and a couple of metal spikes under witches hats to stop people driving over them. However leaving work late or was it early one day, I was trying to avoid the metal raised covers and accidently slowly ran straight over a witches hat, which tipped over and dislodged then ran both expensive new tyres (5000km)over the damm earth 10mm D SS earthing rod spike sitting vertical 4" clear of the ground, sh*t sh*t. Got out and apart from knocking 1 of the jack cover's off (this popped back with some effort, tie bit is damaged but still clipped back ok) there wasn't a mark anywhere on either tyre. (monitoring pressure over next few weeks there was no loss of pressure) 

Holy crap batman how can this be. Only answer is 44PSI all round. So is this another high pressure bonus, metal stake's and nails begone!

No lottery ticket that week as all good luck was used up.


----------

